# Identify tools please



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up some old tools from an estate sale today and i bought this thing to find out what it is. I suspect it is for a router. If you know what it is or how its used please chime in.


----------



## matertoo (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks like a guide to use on a router to me.

Paul


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

matertoo said:


> Looks like a guide to use on a router to me.
> 
> Paul


 Paul's right...and the micro-adjust feature is a plus. The rods will fit into the holes on the side of a router base. Any labeling?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

matertoo said:


> Looks like a guide to use on a router to me. Paul





mickit said:


> Paul's right...and the micro-adjust feature is a plus. The rods will fit into the holes on the side of a router base. Any labeling?


+3. It looks like a 70's to 80's accessory for DeWalt. It's used on hand held router operation when bits without bearings need a guide.












 





 
.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

It looks like the router fence that came with my early '70s Sears Craftsman. 

Wrangler


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

OK +5 on what they said I guess.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Handyman said:


> I picked up some old tools from an estate sale today and i bought this thing to find out what it is. I suspect it is for a router. If you know what it is or how its used please chime in.


My first Craftsman router came with an edge guide exactly like that. I know it is still around here some place.

I suspect that the identical guide is provided with most routers sold.

George


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

mickit said:


> ....... Any labeling?


Micky The only thing written on it are a group of numbers. I looked it over and over and that's all i found.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

Handyman said:


> Micky The only thing written on it are a group of numbers. I looked it over and over and that's all i found.


If it is a long number with decimal points, it is probably Craftsman


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

Its from a craftsman 1 hp router. I bought it in jan 1976 on clearance and still have it.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

DannyT said:


> Its from a craftsman 1 hp router. I bought it in jan 1976 on clearance and still have it.


Thanks Danny. The guy I got it from had the router as well. I just wasn't interested in it because i have 4 routers already. I think I might go back and get the craftsman router anyway.


----------

